# Schwinn Hornet deluxe



## Driftpr (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## bobcycles (Mar 5, 2018)

Killer bike!
Please put a Mesinger seat on it?


----------



## phantom (Mar 5, 2018)

I thought the Deluxe had the springer fork.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 5, 2018)

Super clean, dig it. The drum makes it special. 

I've had a few maroon hornets like this over the years, they are great riders and head turners.


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 5, 2018)

phantom said:


> I thought the Deluxe had the springer fork.



This one has the straight fork with a built in lock.Nice detail locking fork


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 5, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Super clean, dig it. The drum makes it special.
> 
> I've had a few maroon hornets like this over the years, they are great riders and head turners.



Thanks it's just a great ride with lots of attention from people.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 6, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> Thanks it's just a great ride with lots of attention from people.




INTERESTING COMBINATION OF KNIFE BLADE LOCKING FORK AND FRONT DRUM BRAKE.
I HAVE SOLD SEVERAL OF THOSE FORKS, (MAY EVEN HAVE ONE LEFT) BUT 
HAVE NEVER SEEN ACTUALLY SEEN ONE INSTALLED ON A BIKE.  

SCHWINN GAVE THE BUYER A ONE YEAR INSURANCE POLICY.  IN THE EVENT 
THE BIKE WAS STOLEN, THE OWNER COULD TURN IN THE KEY TO THE SCHWINN 
DEALER AND A CERTIFICATE WOULD BE PROVIDED TO RECEIVE A NEW REPLACEMENT BIKE.


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 14, 2018)

Bump


----------



## phantom (Mar 14, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> Bump



Is the bike for sale?  Re: the bump


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 14, 2018)

phantom said:


> Is the bike for sale?  Re: the bump



Nope


----------



## phantom (Mar 14, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> Nope



I see....Interesting !!


----------



## ricobike (Mar 17, 2018)

Here's a bump for @WES PINCHOT to show him another installed locking blade fork .  Not mine, just came across it in a search.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 18, 2018)

YUP!
THANKS,
WES
PS SCHWINN CYCLELOCK PASSIONATE!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 18, 2018)

I love them straightbar Deluxe Hornets & Panthers
Like them so l motored a fewof them.


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 6, 2018)

Hornet


----------



## Driftpr (May 13, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Driftpr (May 30, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 31, 2018)

Bump??? Is this for sale?


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 1, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> Bump??? Is this for sale?



For the right price everything is for sale


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 28, 2018)

Hornet


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 28, 2018)

The only post I've seen are always in the for sale thread ?


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 28, 2018)

I’m surprised people don’t keep this bicycle their great ride.I like to collect them as well.


----------



## Driftpr (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Driftpr (May 10, 2022)

*Replace the seat and the rear rack.Also the struts were incorrect they also got updated with correct ones.*


----------



## 1817cent (May 10, 2022)

Very, very nice!  Improved with the changes.


----------



## Driftpr (May 10, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Very, very nice!  Improved with the changes.



Thanks


----------

